# little Ghost(L3) don't eat!



## butlittlegood (Sep 24, 2007)

hi,

my little ghost L3 don't eat from two days...the first time eat the littel fruit fly..it's ok the fruit fly?

as I understand when it molt? particular signs?

And why attack other L3 Ghost?Now i keep mantis one for one!

Thank Alessadro


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 24, 2007)

all ok...the little ghost have eat 2 on 3...

one is nervous...and don't eat..i hope for molt!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

That's probably what is going on, it is going to molt. Have you misted it with a little warm water? When it is done molting it will eat after a day or so. Poor little fella, but if I was changing skin I probably wouldn't want to eat either.


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you hibiscusmile for you reply! :roll:

yesterday night i have misted him whit warm water  and this night have molt!It's have need to the warm water!!!    

Thank you!!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 25, 2007)

No, warm water doesn't make them "all better", but it can help them molt. Congrats though. He still may not eat until the next day after molting. Depends though.


----------

